# Playing Games with Airplay on Apple TV



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

So earlier today I had the chance to play with my parent's Apple TV 2.0 and I had a thought.

While playing movies on the big screen with airplay is super cool, airplay would be that much cooler if I could play my iphone games (like flight control, plants vs zombies etc...) on my TV, using my iphone as a controller. Odds are I'm not the first person to speculate on this, but do we think this is a possibility? 

Two other questions:

1. Can I play movies on my laptop via airplay from my iPhone? 
2. Can I only rent HD movies on the new apple TV. Playing around with my original apple TV I get options for SD and HD, but on Apple TV 2.0 I only noticed an HD option.

(Note: I just realized I posted this in the wrong forum so hopefully an admin can fix this for me!)


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

It makes far too much sense for it not to eventually happen. An App store for the AppleTV would do well and really help drive the sales of the product.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Steve Jobs: AirPlay Video Streaming Coming to Safari and Third-Party Apps in 2011 - MacRumors Forums


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

Airplay would suck for gaming. There's a fairly long buffer involved for it so don't hold your breath on it coming to a setup near you for anything remotely involving fast action or specific timing ... scrabble ... sure. FPS? Good luck with that one.

I just read earlier today that Chopper 2 is doing this sort of thing (iDevice control), but from iPhone/iPad controller to the Mac for display and hope to have that version released by the time the Mac app store goes live, but for the AppleTV, unless they open up an API for devs to build apps specifically for ATV it's unlikely that airplay would work out here.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah I agree we need an App store for the AppleTV.


----------

